# older simplicity tractor with snow blower getting clogged easily HELP



## Empirelubeequipment.com (Feb 15, 2019)

HI Every one. I am new to this forum site but did a little looking around before joining this appeared to be the best!! I need some assistance. I have an older simplicity I believe is from the 70's maybe 80's I just picked up. it was purchased solely to snow blow snow ( was never used as a lawn mower or even had a deck on it out of the box). I was told this machine is a beast and loves the wet heavy snow, which is my arch nemesis. well I got 3 inches of wet heavy snow and went to go use "the beast" only to go 2 feet and get clogged. so I thought maybe I did something wrong. I unclogged it everything is spinning freely. I go another 2 feet and its fing clogged again . I am so disappointed I put it away in defeat ...

I was in first gear by the way. everything is in working order. Can some one please shed some light on this for me. are my expectations to high? does it need a new belt ? Any suggestion's at all are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Empirelubeequipment.com (Feb 15, 2019)




----------



## Empirelubeequipment.com (Feb 15, 2019)

Here is a picture of "the wannabe beast"


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Maybe keep trying for a bit. I have a walk behind that I don't use very often, and it clogs 5 or 6 times during the first use of the day. I back it up and let it unclog itself, and then it blows like crazy! Might be frost causing it to slowly clog, I don't know. Just don't stick anything in there to unclog it that may or may not have fingers attached on the end, unless it is shut down.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

nice looking beast and solid, this looks to be belt drive?, -- is belt tension ok and belts in good order?, -- silly question but you would be running the engine at full tilt to keep the blower spinning fast enough to clear the pickup?.
another question, when the blower clogs, does the engine stall?.


----------



## PJ161 (Sep 12, 2016)

I used to spray mine with a heavy dose of furniture wax in the chute and blower before using it the first time out. Seemed to work very well. PJ

I forgot to add, I always let it set out in the cold for a while to cool the unit down, warm blades get icy quick and everything sticks.


----------



## Empirelubeequipment.com (Feb 15, 2019)

excellent responses thank you. I am as green as they come first time with this sucker.
great tip about leaving it outside that makes sense it was sitting in heated garage.
I will defiantly spray it with some non stick stuff.

The motor did not stall.
Engine was at full tilt.

Not sure about the belt tension-er? Is it the pulley that bunches around?
belt looks ok not sure how old it is.

I was under the impression that the belt would break before it clogged but not the case.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Let us know how you make out! It sure is a nice looking unit, hope it works out for you.


----------



## Empirelubeequipment.com (Feb 15, 2019)

so i tripple checked everything i lubed the chute and it did no better clogged right away.

when it cloggs the belts stop turning. could the pto engagement be bad . if it was a loose belt wouldnt it keep spinning while the blades stopped.


----------



## Empirelubeequipment.com (Feb 15, 2019)

the belt ended up snapping on mt fith attempt


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

without seeing the belt, I would say the belt has been your problem all along, you would be wise to try and find out the correct deflection of a new belt when fitted and keep this deflection in mind as the belt ages, over time the belt will need to be adjusted periodically.

Another thought would be to check all of the idlers on the belt line to make sure these spin freely.


----------



## Empirelubeequipment.com (Feb 15, 2019)

if the belt was bad wouldnt it just keep spinning once the blades clogged?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

nope!!, the drive pulley would spin inside the belt, -- now if the tension was correct (deflection) when the blower started to load up, this then should start to pull the engine down on revs and the governor would try and compensate for the load.

does your broken belt have cracks through it and are the sides that drive in the pulley very smooth ?, if this is the case the belt will be hard too.

would you be able to give us the tractor model and HP and the snowblower model number and I will see if I can chase up a online manual for you, there may be someone who has this info and can advise you of the settings.


----------



## Empirelubeequipment.com (Feb 15, 2019)

Ok I will post a pic of the belt. I don't not notice and change in engine speed at all when I engage the PTO or when the head gets clogged


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If it is stopping the belt with the clog, you should be getting rubber smoke from the drive pulley on the tractor. If you are not getting the burned rubber and the belt is tight, then I would suspect the drive clutch is due for repair.


----------



## Mbenard (Nov 30, 2017)

Your blower is similar to many other brands of the 70's and 80's (and my Bolens), I have found thru the years it is a trick to find the best speed to attack wet snow. To slow and it clogs because the snow does not flow fast enough thru the chute, to fast and you have to much snow in the chute to clear before it starts to freeze. Sometimes you have to vary your speed as depth of snow changes in your path, but eventually you'll get the feel of it.


----------



## Empirelubeequipment.com (Feb 15, 2019)

Here is pictures of the old belt.


----------



## Empirelubeequipment.com (Feb 15, 2019)

a quick update to those who are following. I completely dissembled the snowblower attachment re-greased everything replaced the belt. everything was in pristine operating condition. 

went to test it out and it clogged just as easily as before. the motor never changed tunes under a load and the belt stopped and there was no smelling of the drive pulley spinning. so i am going to assume there is something wrong with the pto clutch or something. I will be dropping at at my local power equipment shop tomorrow.

will post with an update after i get it back from the shop


----------



## Empirelubeequipment.com (Feb 15, 2019)

Update. Brought my machine to local simplicity dealer. Ended up having a broken clutch spring. And brake cable wasn't adjusted . It now stops and engages properly and there is now a change I'm the motor when engaging. 200 bucks and that makes me happy.

Thanks for all the help guys


----------

